# Gold Tone On Stanless Steel (For Orient Watch)



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I just got my first Orient (reserve cex - black dial) and love it. Cost me 80 pounds. I have a Tag, Longines and Tissot, and although they are all great, and yeah the finish is better on them, I just love this orient, and I must say, it does not take a lot for the automatic to save up enough energy for a good 10 hours reserve.

Ok, So I am now thinking about my next Orient lol. There are some nice RLX ones, obviously based on the rolex. There is the all steel one that I could have got instead of the reserve but went with the reserve. Have a look at some of the gold ones below -

Its tone Gold stanless steel. To be honest I'm not sure exactly what that means. Is that a gold colour they put over the steel. If so, does it fade. Also what is it like in real life, does it look like gold, or am I just going to look ridiculous wearing it










The one i prefer










This is the same model in all silver.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Gold colored or electro-plated, not gold as in measurable in karats.

The gold plating I know is basically liquidifed gold colour and you add a hardener to make it hard wearing!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

this is not gold plating -

it is coloured stanless steel - anyone know anything about that


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Well I googled gold tone and it stated gold plated so not real gold.

The colour can always be altered with a different gold plating karat or TiN gold coated!

Regs

Bry


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

That's interesting.

The only reaason I said it can not be gold plating is the cost. The entire watch plated in gold for around 80 pounds (including a nice automatic movement). would surely cost more than that.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

No not necessarily don't forget the gold plating is probably 5-10 microns at most!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so with some research I have found that

gold tone = just the gold colour, but contains no gold what so ever. So How do they get this gold colour onto the metal. Does this colour fade, does it look good - anyone got an opinion on this -

Oh, still loving my orient reserve


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

It's electroplated onto the watch. To gold plate stainless you need a stainless steel activator this basically removes the chromium oxide layer so that the gold can be plated, once the activator has been applied you can start gold plating.

Regs

Bry


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

hmm, so anyone like to comment on whether they think one of these gold tone watches might be worth a punt


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

GO for it Orient make some good watches and are part of the Seiko group so they're not CRAP!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Orient watches are great imo, Ive had several and I always regret selling one after its gone.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You know my oppinion


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You know my oppinion


Â£16K cheaper than the real thing 

Where's Buster

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I suspect the top two are the same model, just the first photo is taken with inside incandescent light source giving the watch the ugly yellow colour cast. the second photo is a bit more accurate in color rendition.

As Bry says, gold toned watches are plated and usually 5 microns thick. Long extended use will show wearing of course (as on my vintage gold plated Seiko Bellmatics).

I have 3 Orients, diver style, and all inhouse autos -very good caliber 469 workhorse movements running at 21,600bph. Personally I equal Orients to Seikos and would have no qualms in buying that Rolex homage style! Too blingy? Not in my estimation! haha! Buy it and enjoy it! and ignore what someone might think of the gold tone...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You know my oppinion
> ...


It`s his day off, thankfully The Phantom Flan Flinger is covering for him...



:rofl:


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

> to comment on whether they think one of these gold tone watches might be worth a punt


Despite I (to be honest) don't like golden watches - I had very good experiences with my Orient Diver's. Do it.


----------

